# Car parks in La Linea



## twiglet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a cheaper long term (10 days) secure car park in La Linea than Focona? I believe there is another large secure car park near Focona - Parking Constitucion - but have been unable to find any reviews or information on charges there. Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

twiglet22 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a cheaper long term (10 days) secure car park in La Linea than Focona? I believe there is another large secure car park near Focona - Parking Constitucion - but have been unable to find any reviews or information on charges there. Thanks.


No, they all charge the same (around €18 a day I think). Parking in Gibraltar is about the same; until they finally get round to building the airport longstay carpark you are stuck with the multi-storey. You could try looking a bit further away (Algeciras, San Roque) and get a taxi!


----------

